# Frage zu dem Spiel: Reassembly



## Chronik (29. März 2017)

Hey hey,

ich würde gern wissen ob Reassembly auch unter Win10 spielbar ist? Könnt ihr mir das sagen?![FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2017)

Ist es das hier? Reassembly on Steam   das ist an sich ja noch recht neu, Update von 2016. Da würde ich davon ausgehen, dass es geht - du kannst es bei Steam ja kaufen und zurückgeben, falls es nicht geht. man kann ja eine gewisse zeit ein Spiel, das du bei Steam kaufst, erst testen. Oder vlt eine mail an die Entwickler, ist ja ein kleines Studio, die vermutlich gerne auch Fragen beantworten: arthur@anisopteragames.com   oder im Forum mal schauen, ob da was zu finden ist Anisoptera Games - View forum - Reassembly


----------



## Chronik (29. März 2017)

Jap genau das Spiel mein ich!
Mhh mal sehen, da mein English nicht unbedingt das beste ist, ...
Gut ich habe erst mal bei Steam gefragt, weil ich mich mit der englischen anrede und verabschiedung immer schwer tuhe.

Edit: nun mir wurde gesagt das Reassembly auch unter Win10 läuft! Naja mal sehen wenns im Angebot ist werde ichs mal testen und notfalls zurück geben!


----------

